# Problema con sintesis ( VHDL ) !!



## Bender (May 18, 2006)

Hola a tod@s !! 
Alguien programa en VHDL?? 

Yo llevo poco tiempo haciendolo y me gustaría q alguien pudiera asesorarme en un problema q me ha salido practicando. 

Estoy programando con Xilinx ISE 8.1i y al sintetizar un programa "bastante sencillo" me da un error q no soy capaz de solucionar, y me gustaría saber si alguien podría ayudarme u orientarme hacia una posible solucción. 

Tengo una entidad en la que llamo a dos componentes definidos en otras entidades, 
la salida de uno de ellos es la entrada del otro, 
y por separado los dos componentes se sintetizan sin ningún problema. 
Pero al intentarlo todo junto recibo este error: 

ERROR:Xst:2035 - Port <clk> has illegal connection. Port is connected to input buffer and following ports: 
Port C of instance GENERADORE/Vm_sine_1/BU14 in unit GENERADORE/Vm_sine_1 with type FDE 
CPU : 60.42 / 61.38 s | Elapsed : 61.00 / 62.00 s 

"GENERADORE" es el nombre de mi primer componente ( cuya salida es la entrada del otro ), y como ya he comentado antes este componente se sintetiza y se implementa sin problemas cuando va solo, 
No es muy raro?? 

He intentado entender lo q sucede leyendo la explicación en la "ayuda a errores" q contiene el programa y preguntando a más gente pero no consigo dar con la solucción. 

Agradeceria si alguien pudiera ayudarme 
ADIOS!! y gracias


----------



## trujillo (Jun 6, 2006)

Si publicas el codigo seria mas facil ayudarte. Ya que solo con el error no seria posible determinar la causa porque nunca me ha sucedido. y ademas no utilizo xilinx sino actel,  pero el lenguaje es el mismo.

Saludos


----------



## ramiweb (Jun 14, 2006)

Quizas has utilizado sentencias VHDL que existen en el lenguaje pero no estan permitidas para sintesis.
Miralo por si acaso.


----------



## perassbal (May 17, 2010)

Hola tengo varios me salen varios Warnings a la hora de sintetizar en xilinx. Os dejo los warnings que me salen, si me podeis ayudar

:Xst:2211 - "C:/Xilinx/PFC_3/dist_eu_2.vhd" line 272: Instantiating black box module <raiz_1>.


Xst:1988 - Unit <caminonuevo>: instances <Mcompar__cmp_gt0002>, <Mcompar__cmp_le0002> of unit <LPM_COMPARE_4> and unit <LPM_COMPARE_6> are dual, second instance is removed


----------

